# {ENDED}[CONTEST] SOTW #1 Voting Thread



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

*Who won?*​
qqeyes 00.00%Dewguzzler4100.00%


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

So we only had 2 submitters. It's not like i asked RootzWiki to tweet reminders or anything with all the new members coming in, but watever. So pick whichever of these 2 fine, young graphic artists has won the contest. And then if I'm even allowed to continue the contest, which i doubt with the lack of participation of the first round, please participate in the next one.

Voting ends on... Tuesday sound good? Tuesday at 11pm EST will be the cutoff for voting. Ignore what the poll says for cutoff, that is just precautionary.

qqeyes:









Dewguzzler:








Looks like Dewguzzler won by unanimous vote of 5. Congratulations Dewguzzler









Due to lack of participation, I will no longer be running this contest, unless enough users convince me that it's worth it. Sorry folks. It just seems nobody cares for graphics unless its in png format and packed into an apk.


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

this was posted on twitter screenshot for u or for me rather lol


----------

